# Cannondale Topstone NEO SL2



## cosmicbike (25 Jun 2022)

I'm in the market for an electric assist gravel type bike to replace my now 20,000 mile old Boardman CX which has served well, but I'm finding the commute harder as I get older, so figure some help is on the cards. Add that to the likelihood that my place of work (Heathrow) will soon fall into the ULEZ, which neither of my 25+ year old Volvo's comply with, and it becomes a reasonable expense, especially as it will be via GCI on a salary sacrifice.
My homework was done around the Orbea Gain (and I've read the thorough thread here), but on visiting my supplier at Heathrow they advised they are having issues with Orbea supply chain, and have moved to Cannondale. So the model of interest is the Topstone NEO SL2.
It seems to tick the boxes, rack mounts, mudguards will fit, it has the same X35+ drive system and a 2 x 10 drivetrain with hydraulic discs, so really the only difference is the frame.

I wonder if anybody has any experience with the model, or Cannondale in general?


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Jun 2022)

Looks a nice bike, big comfy tyres 42mm, tubeless ready wheels. Cannondale are no worse than most major brands, Its all Shimano group set, hydraulics.

If the price is agreeable to you and available go for it 

Edit, to give you an idea of how an ebike makes riding easier, especially if you are commuting. 

I did a couple of 60 milers with a recharge for return leg. I hardly broke into a sweat for each part of the ride. I used all the power levels to maintain speed up hills and cruised on the lowest setting on the flats. I carried around 5kg of presents, didnt notice the extra weight at all.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jul 2022)

Order placed today If I was a size large I could have had it next week, but since I'm a medium it will be a while. Current wait suggests mid-September, so just in time for the Winter commuting when the car gets that bit more appealing!


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Jul 2022)

Don't forget to winter-ise with decent mudguards, lights and rack/panniers


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jul 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Don't forget to winter-ise with decent mudguards, lights and rack/panniers



Already have a spare rack, and mudguards. Will buy some new interim lights until I get a new dynamo hub built, my current one won't fit as it's QR and the new bike is thru-axle.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Sep 2022)

Well the delivery date was 22nd September, and no sign of the bike yet. I checked in with the shop and they reckon it will be here 'soon'.....


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Oct 2022)

It's here at last! Collected today and managed a couple of hours fiddling this afternoon. First impressions are good, couple of build issues but nothing I can't correct. Fitted lights and pump etc etc, fingers crossed first ride tomorrow.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Oct 2022)

Well that was interesting. First ride out today, and early start so it was chilly. When I ordered this I wanted an E bike that gave me a little assistance, not an easy ride, and it seems to be just that. I did one of my usual road bike loops which would normally be done on the Yukon with skinny tyres and maybe 75% of the weight, so 27 miles with about 1000ft of climbing. I reckon the E assist made it feel very similar on the Neo to the Yukon, still needed effort on the hills which is primarily where I felt the motor cut in. It's not really ON/OFF, but feels more like someone giving you a gentle saddle push. It works better if you spin a bit, rather than grind along. I need to fettle the power levels in the app, I picked one of the preset levels and it wasn't far off. The 27 mile ride left 77% in the battery.
Outside of the electric stuff the bars need moving, the saddle is OK for short trips, the tyres are Nano 700x40, probably suited to gravel and mud but not for commuting so they'll go in the long run. I'll spend some time on setup and riding it while it still looks nice, then add mudguards and rack for commuting duties.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2022)

Finally got some time to make the bike commute ready. Now sat on Schwalbe Marathon Greenguards, set of SKS Stingray mudguards and the Topeak rack fitted. A few minor adjustments needed on the setup still, but first commute to work last week proved it's worth into the howling headwind on the way home. Still have to put the effort in, but for the same level of effort you go faster, until the motor stops helping of course! Covered 140 miles now of varied terrain, I find I spend more time above the cut off speed than below, so getting a decent workout. Still on the original charge from the shop and showing 26% remaining.


----------

